# Garage Door Stuck!



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

My son put the garage door down too hard (manually) and now it is stuck shut! It looks like the arm that attaches the opener to the door is locked into place - kind of like a hyper-extended elbow. How do I get the arm to release? I thought about beating it but figured I'd better check with you guys first.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Will the motor even run when you try to open the door?

There should be a release rope to pull down on the locking knuckle. If the door was installed correctly, it would not of moved as forward as you are stating it to be. Otherwise, get out the wrench set & a crescent wrench and have at it removing the knuckle lock.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's not the locking mech. that is stuck - it's the arm itself. I can release the lock and the motor does run but since it can't move anything, it shuts off. I can't vouch for how well these things were installed since I live in a cookie-cutter, build 'em cheap condo community. I did have the cable come off track a month or so ago because I opened the door too hard so that says something about the hardiness of these cheap doors.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the Arm is stuck, you should be able to remove it and take it off of the door after releasing the pressure from the opening mechnaism. Just make sure that you unplug the opener from the outlet in the ceiling so that no one tries to operate it while you are working on it.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

What do you mean by releasing the pressure from the operating mechanism?

Also, just in case, can you think of any other reason why the door would be stuck? Just covering my bases...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pull the release for the locking mechanism, then run the door to pull it backwards. If you are not able to lift the door up, then check to see if the locks have released to allow them to lock the door. The locks will be either at the top, or middle of the door, and connected either by a bar, or use wire to pull & release.

The locks may be what is causing the door to not move up. Also if the arm on the door is not moving, check to see if it is tightened too much.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, I unlocked the arm from the chain on the opener. The opener works fine, the arm is not tight but the door will not open. It feels like it is locked up at the bottom of the tracks. The whole door is very rigid at the bottom but not at the middle or top. What now? The door was manufactured by Clopay, if that helps.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Then it is the locks as I had stated. Look at the Bottom, middle, or top for the locks that go into the tracks to keep people from trying to lift the door when there is not an opener in place. If the installer did what they where supposed to, the locks should of not of been installed in the first place.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

The only thing I see that resembles a lock is a metal sliding piece, in the middle of the door on the right hand side. It slides into an opening on the track but that is not engaged. Is there something else I'm missing? I tried going to the clopay website but it was not at all helpful.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the door is a Wood, or Solid Core door, it can take more then one person to lift. Since it is not the locks, then that can only leave one other thing, and that the door is off of the tracks.

Causes of a door not moving 1) Off of tracks, 2) Lock engaged, 3) Door Opener mechanism not latched to the end on the door, 4) Springs are broken, and the door is too heavy to lift.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

My 17 yo son figured out the problem and we were all wrong. When the door went down hard, the rubber weatherstrip at the top got caught in between the top of the door and the overhang, basically acting as a wedge. My son pushed the weatherstripping back out and *voila*, door opened. Thanks for all your help guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I never even thought about that even happening. Usually it is a mechanical problem that causes the most headaches.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

It had me stumped too. I'm just glad I didn't have to call the repair guy. Last time, he charged me $85 for a 2-minute job I could have done myself (had I known what was wrong, that is).


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

While we are on the subject of garage doors, are you an expert? My other son (same one who dropped the door today) ran a go-kart into a lady's garage door, denting the heck out of the bottom panel. Barring any other unforseen problems, that bottom panel can just be replaced, right? Don't need a whole new door? Bad week for garage doors around here...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The bottom panel can be replaced, but it is a PITA. I have picked up most stuff by keeping my eyes open, and asking questions. Most problems can be fixed by thinking through to the solution.


----------



## foster777 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Garage Door Springs and Door Parts*

Replacement Garage Door Springs and Door Parts for your Garage Door.

Sometimes doors become jambed due to rollers binding in the vertical tracks. Check to make sure your bottom rollers are in place. Also check your jamb brackets that are (L-Brackets) securing vertical track to your house frame. Tighten them if necessary.


----------

